# Solution For Wifi Problem



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

I ABSOLUTELY HATE the WIFI settings. It always forecloses on me, and does not automatically connect to my configured hotspot, and also does not even work when I manually try to connect it.

Does anyone have a fix?


----------



## icy56 (Oct 3, 2011)

You should put a question mark at the end of the title... people like me will think u are offering a solution not asking for one... but ya got me ;-)


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

lol got me too


----------



## lukeskywacko (Aug 28, 2011)

+1


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Its not a 100% solution but I did successfully reduced my wifi problems atleast by 75-80%

*Solution # 1*
Settings > wireless & Networks > wifi settings > menu(Bottom 2nd left icon) > advanced >
regulatory domain > click on 11 channels

*Solution # 2*
Settings > wireless & Networks > mobile networks > data enabled (uncheck it)

I did applied both of the solution to get the best results so far.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

+1

Also, booting into webOS with wifi on, makes wifi in CM7 play nice for awhile too.


----------



## jackychan (Nov 2, 2011)

just set my router channel to channel 4 and works out fine.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

If you're in a congested neighborhood or apartment building/complex, you might want to check out this post: http://androidforums.com/hp-touchpad/429699-wifi-channel-optimizing.html


----------



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

lol the reason i dont put the question mark is because I DO want to get peoples attention to this thread. so more people can help me with the problem. XD


----------

